# autotrader running slow on chrome



## jumanji (Oct 25, 2016)

Has anyone else experienced the autotrader website running unbearably slow on google chrome? (desktop version, not mobile)
Once I have a few filters in place I can scroll maybe 1/4 of a page, then it freezes for a couple of seconds with the loading wheel appearing on the tab at the top. It continues on this cycle and almost gets worse the deeper you venture into the page count. I do not experience this on any other sites 

My computer skills/knowledge extends to using CAD programs, other than that I know nothing about computers so do not worry about offending me or treating me like an idiot :lol::thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

AT can be hit or miss. One thing that does my head in is the way the search operates. When you change the make it recalculates the search results, then you change the model it recalculates again, then you do engine size and so on. Why can't it wait until you have completed all the fields and then calculate the results ONCE!


----------



## jumanji (Oct 25, 2016)

Franzpan said:


> AT can be hit or miss. One thing that does my head in is the way the search operates. When you change the make it recalculates the search results, then you change the model it recalculates again, then you do engine size and so on. Why can't it wait until you have completed all the fields and then calculate the results ONCE!


I am right with you on that one! :wall:

Also, there is no "most recent" filter unless you have set up a saved search for a particular car. Surely it makes sense to have all the filter options available for a normal search?!?! Then again, I am not in the web design game, so what do I know . . . .


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

The thing that really bugs me is if you go to all the trouble of refining the search and then do sort by price high - low for example it fails and says request couldn't complete or something similar. SO ANNOYING!


----------



## jumanji (Oct 25, 2016)

ashleyman said:


> The thing that really bugs me is if you go to all the trouble of refining the search and then do sort by price high - low for example it fails and says request couldn't complete or something similar. SO ANNOYING!


Yeh it does seem to be quite a "buggy" website! I actually tend to use my mobile for AT now, even if I am sitting at the computer due to this :wall:


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

It could be the ads on the site. They continue to load in the background while you are browsing the page.


----------



## jumanji (Oct 25, 2016)

saabfan said:


> It could be the ads on the site. They continue to load in the background while you are browsing the page.


ah ok! forgive me if this is a stupid question, is there any way to stop that from happening? I will ask good old Mr Google in the meantime :thumb:

Cheers, Neil


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

Yes. Use Adblock Plus in Chrome


----------



## jumanji (Oct 25, 2016)

saabfan said:


> Yes. Use Adblock Plus in Chrome


Thanks mate! will give it a go :thumb:


----------



## jumanji (Oct 25, 2016)

saabfan said:


> Yes. Use Adblock Plus in Chrome


You, saabfan, are an absolute legend! completely solved the problem


----------



## saabfan (Sep 19, 2016)

jumanji said:


> You, saabfan, are an absolute legend! completely solved the problem


You're welcome.


----------

